# Queen of War Wants No Fly Zone In Syria



## Mrs. M. (Oct 20, 2016)

The Queen of War, Hillary Clinton, continues her blood lust for more wars with her insane plan for a no fly zone over Syria.  It isn't enough that she is responsible for the bloodshed in Iraq, Libya and Syria, now she wants to declare war on Russia and kill a lot of Syrians.  That's Mrs.Clinton's plans for our future, folks.  Even Al Jazeera called her plan insanity and that was before she became the DNC Nominee!

*The Democratic presidential frontrunner is calling for war against Russia over Syria and hoping no one notices*

OPINION: Hillary Clinton’s insane plan for a no-fly zone

Last night during the third and final debate Hillary Clinton refused to tone down her war mongering rhetoric against Russia and reiterated her determination to declare a no fly zone in Syria should she become the next president of the United States.  Hillary Clinton could well be the most dangerous threat to America in US history. This woman cannot be permitted anywhere near the nuclear button!

In contrast, Donald Trump calmly stated that he is *against* a no fly zone in Syria. Instead Mr.Trump would like to see cooler heads prevail and work to get along with the Russians rather than going to war against them.

Last week a top General agreed with Donald Trump and Al Jazeera's assessment of what a no fly zone means.  General Joseph Dunford said that a no fly zone means a declaration of war against Russia and Syria.

General Joseph Dunford - Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff: For us to control all of the air space over Syria would require us to go to war against Russia and Syria.  That's  a pretty fundamental decision that certainly I'm not going to make.

Hillary Promises A Syria No-Fly To Save Lives, Top General Says It Would Lead To War With Russia

So Mrs. Clinton knowing full well the consequences of declaring a no fly zone in Syria as explained by a top General and Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff, ignores his warning given last week and tells Chris Wallace she wants to declare a no fly zone in Syria should she become the next president.

I found it interesting that only six months ago Huffpost was reporting that the idea of a no fly zone was a very dangerous one.  They also reported that Trump was ahead of Hillary Clinton in the polls.  What happened?  Why is the liberal media suddenly on board with Hillary Clinton's war against Russia and Syria?  Hillary Clinton admitted that a no fly zone will mean killing a lot of Syrian civilians in 2013 when she was pushing for the no fly zone, now she claims it will save lives.  Either way, she _still_ wants that no fly zone in Syria:

Clinton on No-Fly Zone in 2013: ‘You’re Going to Kill a Lot of Syrians; In 2016: ‘Could Save Lives’

What she didn't mention was declaring war against Russia is going to mean killing a lot of Americans too.

What do you think about Mrs. Clinton's plan to start WWIII?  Before you answer, have another look at this video of Bill's wife laughing about the death of Libyan leader, Qaddafi.  Mrs. Clinton likes to remember Libya as "her war."  She was also responsible for us going into Syria.  Aleppo is her fault.  She creates wars and then starts new ones to "save lives."


Hillary Clinton is insane.  We don't need this mad woman dragging us into WWIII.  We need a calm, intelligent, capable leader that will work hard to avoid WWIII and that person is Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. And that's what Obama's administration and Clinton both want to do: to add another terrorists' nest to their list.

As for Russians in Syria, I'd like to share some information, Western media prefers to remain silent about.

Putin*: An exotic proposal has been made* – I am going to surprise you and your audience. It has been proposed that our armed units, Russian military personnel, be deployed on the road to ensure transit safety. *The Russian military, who are courageous and decisive people, have said they would do it.*

But I told them that this could only be done jointly with the US, and ordered them to make the proposal. *We have proposed this, and they [the Americans] promptly refused.*

They do not want to deploy their troops there, but they also* do not want to pull these opposition groups back, who are really terrorists. *What can we do in this situation?
Answers to questions from French journalists from TF1 TV channel

Since Putin started bombing ISIS in Syria last year (Sept,30), 35 thousands of terrorists have been killed (27 hundreds of Russian and post-Soviet states citizens among them), over 12 thousand  square kilometers of Syrian territory has been deliberated from terrorists (over 700 towns and villages).


----------



## S.J. (Oct 20, 2016)

The most irresponsible position yet.  And she says TRUMP should not have his fingers anywhere near the nuclear codes.  If she is elected and tries to implement a no fly zone in Syria, one of two things will happen.  We'll shoot down a Russian plane and they'll retaliate, or they'll shoot down one of our's.  Either way, it could easily escalate into an all out war.  Obama allowed Russia to push us out of Syria and there's no taking it back.  The woman is clueless and has no business commanding our armed forces.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 20, 2016)

88 U.S. Generals and Admirals Endorse Donald Trump in Public Letter - Breitbart

Major General Sidney Shachnow, the only survivor of the Holocaust that became a U.S. general, and Rear Admiral Charles Williams, who received the Legion of Merit, organized the public letter.

“He has the temperament to be commander-in-chief,” stated Shachnow in a press release announcing the endorsement.

Williams suggested the letter means that military leaders believe “Donald Trump is more trusted to be commander-in-chief than Hillary Clinton.”

“Hillary Clinton has made clear she is running as a staunch defender of the status quo when it comes to the issues facing our military, and she has shown through her foreign policy decisions and her mishandling of classified information that she lacks the judgment to do the job,” Lt. Gen. Mike Flynn added in the press release. “Mr.Trump’s deep and growing support in the military community and his thoughtful proposals show he’s the right person to lead our men and women in uniform.”


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

The Nato already have their no fly zone over Syria 

The other question is what law gives a country the right to impose a "no fly zone" on another country.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Obama allowed Russia to push us out of Syria and there's no taking it back.


The Coalition is illegally in Syria and Russia has been invited. The illegal Coalition was basically meant as no fly zone over ISIS but the Syrian airforce didn´t give a shit and attacked anyway.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Obama allowed Russia to push us out of Syria and there's no taking it back.
> ...



At the meeting last week, Mr. Kerry was trying to explain that the *United States has no legal justification for attacking Mr. Assad’s government, whereas Russia was invited in by the government. *

Mr. Kerry lamented *being outmaneuvered by the Russians*, expressed disagreement with some of Mr. Obama’s policy decisions and said Congress would never agree to use force.

At one point, Mr. Kerry astonished the Syrians at the table when he suggested that *they should participate in elections that include President Bashar al-Assad*, five years after President Obama demanded that he step down.

Mr. Kerry described the election saying it would be set up by Western and regional powers, and the United Nations, “under the strictest standards.” 
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/30/world/middleeast/100000004683024.app.html?_r=0


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 20, 2016)

Well Trump wants to bomb the sh!t out of Isis in Syria.

Same problem with Russia.

They are both insane.


----------



## skye (Oct 20, 2016)

No fly zone in Syria means war with Russia. Russia doesn't want war, but  that lunatic Clinton does.

Is that simple. WAR!  Clinton is totally crazy and a warmonger,always has always  will be.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


>


This sick "plagiator" knows that very well. He is the person who demanded nuclear strikes on his own country. Shouldn´t he be the one knowing best what a nuclear bomb does?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Astonishing. But the outcome would be clear: The "opposition" made up by the US would win this "election".  
The US has no legal basis to strike anyone in Syria, by the way. They have no allowance of the Syrian government and no UN mandate.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Putin: I reached an agreement with President Assad and he has accepted to take the road of adopting a new constitution and holding elections on the basis of this constitution. But we have not succeeded in convincing anyone else to take this road.

*If the people do not vote for President Assad, there will be a democratic change of power, but without the help of armed intervention from outside and under strict international control, under UN supervision. I do not understand who could find this proposal unacceptable.*

*It is a democratic solution to the question of power in the country.* We remain optimistic though and hope that we will finish by persuading our colleagues and partners that this is the only possible solution to the problem.
Answers to questions from French journalists from TF1 TV channel


----------



## Tilly (Oct 20, 2016)

Lest we forget, this is what the warmonger had to say about hacking a few weeks ago, and of course she is unhealthily OBSESSED with Russia and 'Pooten', constantly blaming them with insufficient evidence for the wikileaks.
Why anyone would vote for such a warmongering loon is beyond me.

Hillary:
"As President, I will make it clear that the United States will treat cyberattacks just like any other attack. We will be ready with serious political, economic,* and military responses,"* she told the attendees, largely made up of veterans and their supporters."

Clinton: US should use 'military response' to fight cyberattacks from Russia and China


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

"Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. "  You mean Asad will be tortured and killed, similar to Khadaffi.  Good!


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. "  You mean Asad will be tortured and killed, similar to Khadaffi.  Good!


Vladimir Putin is not Muammar Gaddafi, Jake.  I'd prefer that you didn't learn that lesson the hard way.  If you touch Assad, Putin will respond.  

As to what happened to Libya after the "no fly zone."  Have you any idea of the immense suffering it has caused?   Do you believe Libya is better off? NATO never kept their word.  Syria shouldn't expect anything different from NATO or the UN.  It's foolishness to trust the UN or NATO.  Both organizations are corrupt to the core.  

LIBYA After Gaddafi: The Humiliation & Horror of the ‘Failed State’…


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

Putin will not respond, Mrs. M., not a chance.  He will huff and puff nothing more.  His military is shadow of what it once was, his economy is in the dumps, and if his planes try to invade a no fly zone and attack American targets, the US will destroy every Russian warplane and ship in the Mediterranean, Adriatic, and the Black Sea.  He will no more launch atomic missiles than would we.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. "  You mean Asad will be tortured and killed, similar to Khadaffi.  Good!



Are you totally insane these days? Egypt, Libya and Syria were stable countries till your evil bitch of a candidate and her boss decided they needed to overthrow all the leaders and hand over those countries to maniacal Sunnis who wanted Wahhabism rule. 

Clinton aka Whore of Babylon has received many donations for her work as Secretary of State to assist in these overthrows. 

Whether it was the MB in Egypt who caused untold suffering for Coptic Christians and non MB Egyptians alike, or handing over Libya to terror groups and actually trying to give Syria to the Syrian Muslim Brotherhood look at the bloody mess and the migrant/refugee nightmare your people have caused.

All to advance the Sunni Gulf States dream of Wahhabism. 

With the death of Assad more Christians would be tortured and killed. More Christians whoever is left would be tortured and killed. Kurds would be slaughtered. As would more Yazidis.

This is what you want? Because Assad is their protector. Yet you wish for his death.

You are really screwed up these days buddy.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. "  You mean Asad will be tortured and killed, similar to Khadaffi.  Good!
> ...





tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. "  You mean Asad will be tortured and killed, similar to Khadaffi.  Good!
> ...



Exactly five years ago, Oct 20,  Libya’s ex-leader Colonel Muammar Gaddafi was killed by the rebels who pinpointed him in drainage pipes after a NATO air strike hit his convoy outside his hometown of Sirte.

On the day following Gaddafi’s capture, his dead body, covered in blood, was transferred to the city of Misrata, where it was put on display in a local storage freezer.

*The most striking reaction to the death of Libya’s former leader came from then-US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, who said “we came, we saw, he died.” *
‘We came, we saw, he died’: How Gaddafi was hunted and brutally killed (TIMELINE)

I'd like to add: when all normal people are watching that last video, when Gaddafi was still alive, the blood is freezing in their veins. He has been murdered so cruelly. And Hillary just laughed... She doesn't even deserve to be called a human being. But those, who "are with her", have eyes and don't see, have ears and don't hear. Jake needs to read God's Law once in a while, may be he'll learn something for change...


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Putin will not respond, Mrs. M., not a chance.  He will huff and puff nothing more.  His military is shadow of what it once was, his economy is in the dumps, and if his planes try to invade a no fly zone and attack American targets, the US will destroy every Russian warplane and ship in the Mediterranean, Adriatic, and the Black Sea.  He will no more launch atomic missiles than would we.



Oh America may be #1, but #2 and #3 you see are allies. And others.

And there is no way on the planet that China, India, Iran and of course Syria would allow America to attempt to decimate Russia.

You really need to give your head a shake Jake. It won't be a one on one. 

Your nuclear wild cards in all of this though is if you launch against Russia on  NATO's side would be Turkey who has the largest stash of  NATO nukes. That does not give me a warm and fuzzy. 

On Russia's alliances the nuclear wild card would be India.

Backing Hillary it looks like you want war . Because she is a war monger.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

At least there is somebody smart and responsible in the world:

Putin:*  Let us not forget that globally, we *[USA and Russia]* bear a special responsibility as the two largest nuclear powers for maintaining international peace and security at the global level.

Russia Calling! Investment Forum
*


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 20, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Thank you for your response.  I believe you've just given me my next story, Stratford.  The truth is the west doesn't know the real story about Gaddafi.  His people were not revolting against him.  He was quite popular with his people, they loved him because he took good care of them.  There is no justification for what was done to him. Only a sociopath could laugh about his death as Hillary Clinton is seen doing in that video.  I'll be working on that story tonight and I know the author I'm going to do my Op-ed off of already.  He's got a story that is going to turn some people inside out.  Stay tuned.


----------



## jillian (Oct 20, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Queen of War, Hillary Clinton, continues her blood lust for more wars with her insane plan for a no fly zone over Syria.  It isn't enough that she is responsible for the bloodshed in Iraq, Libya and Syria, now she wants to declare war on Russia and kill a lot of Syrians.  That's Mrs.Clinton's plans for our future, folks.  Even Al Jazeera called her plan insanity and that was before she became the DNC Nominee!
> 
> *The Democratic presidential frontrunner is calling for war against Russia over Syria and hoping no one notices*
> 
> ...



queen of war??? 

you mean baby bush's war?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "Let's not forget what happened to Libya after "no fly zone" there. Basically, that's what will happen to Syria too. "  You mean Asad will be tortured and killed, similar to Khadaffi.  Good!
> ...


The man will kill anybody you like or dislike.

He must go, and we need to live with whomever comes to power and holds the people.

The US cannot settle Sunni v. Shia in the ME.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

The Alt Right have the story turned inside out: good is bad, gold is dross, and American patriotism is dirt to them.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > *The Democratic presidential frontrunner is calling for war against Russia over Syria and hoping no one notices*
> ...



Liberals, do you even realize how primitive you are... And there is a big chance that those dummies+traitors+illegals+dead people will decide the future of the whole country, may be even the future of the whole world. How sad and what a shame...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The Queen of War, Hillary Clinton, continues her blood lust for more wars with her insane plan for a no fly zone over Syria.  It isn't enough that she is responsible for the bloodshed in Iraq, Libya and Syria, now she wants to declare war on Russia and kill a lot of Syrians.  That's Mrs.Clinton's plans for our future, folks.  Even Al Jazeera called her plan insanity and that was before she became the DNC Nominee!
> ...


How many battlefields that your heroes created do you ignore today? How many will it be, when Artillery wins?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

The far right, neo-cons, and alt right are the most uneducated, unaware people in America.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Alt Right have the story turned inside out: good is bad, gold is dross, and American patriotism is dirt to them.


I think you have no idea what patriotism is. It is not imposing hegemony by all means on other countries.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Alt Right have the story turned inside out: good is bad, gold is dross, and American patriotism is dirt to them.
> ...


You are out of your depth, Bleipriester.  Asad is a brutal tyrant, the US took out Hussein, and created the conditions to remove Mubarek and have Khadaffi killed.  It is time for Asad to die in a culvert, shot in the head after being tortured.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You are a liar and the trail of blood will inevitably turn to its origin some day. The brutal tyrants sit right there in Washington.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, Khadaffi got what he deserved, as well as all Arab tyrants one after another.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Bullshit Jake. Assad is not a former cave dweller. He's a highly educated individual who has consistently protected religious minorities in Syria. 

I'm sick of Washington's lies about individuals that they want to replace for the Sunni Gulf States. Do you know the hell the Egyptians went through when we assisted the MB to take over? How many Churches the MB burned down? How many Christians were killed?

And you want this for the Syrian people? To put them in the clutches of the Muslim Brotherhood again?

I thought you were a Christian. 

In Syria women have rights. They are not treated like chattel. They are considered to be one of the most emancipated women of the Arab world.

They are not only allowed to participate in the Syrian government but encouraged to do so. Over 12% in Parliament as compared to Saudi Arabia not even allowing women to drive for crying out loud.

You really need to get up to speed and stop binging on Washington's lies about Assad. I've been an activist for women's rights in the Middle east for over two decades now. I know what I'm talking about. 

That Washington wants to remove Assad and put the Muslim Brotherhood in power to subjugate all the peoples and torture and eradicate religious minorities is beyond the pale.

What is worse though is you believe DC's bloody propaganda.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 20, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Jake claims he is a Christian but he isn't.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Really? Who the hell are you to decide who is a tyrant and who isn't and then go on an assassination spree and overthrowing governments and now causing the worst refugee crisis and bloodshed. 

So what did you give the Libyan people to replace Gaddafi? Terror groups. Oh and ISIS moved in as well. 

Was Mubarak such a tyrant that he needed to be replaced by Obama's puppet Morsi?

Do you know why the Egyptians rose up against the Muslim Brotherhood Obama gave them? The last straw was when Morsi was going to give the governorship of Luxor to the terrorist who organized the attack at the pyramids against tourists. 

Almost 60 people died. But Obama's Morsi was going to make him Governor. 

Thank heavens the Egyptians came to their senses and beat back Obama's Morsi and his Muslim Brotherhood. 

Egyptians hate America now with a passion you cannot conceive of.  

*Militant from terror group behind Luxor massacre which left 58 foreigners dead is sworn in to govern same region by Egypt's Islamist president*

Adel Mohamed al-Khayat swore oath to Egyptian president Mohamed Mursi
He was among 17 new governors sworn in, several of whom are Islamists
He was a leader of al-Gamaa al-Islamiya behind Valley of Queens massacre
6 men from group shot their way into Temple of Hatshepsut, killing 62
58 were tourists, mostly Swiss, also Japanese, British, German, Colombian

Militant from terror group behind Luxor massacre which left 58 foreigners dead is sworn in to govern same region by Egypt's Islamist president | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Putin: How to proceed with *Libya is not clear at all.*

*The state ceased to exist. Now it is a hotbed of terrorism, with a massive flow of refugees.* Are you sure our relations with the US deteriorated because of Syria? No, not because of Syria but because of attempts by one country to impose its decisions on the entire world.

*We are not against USA, but we are against unilateral and ill-considered decisions that disregard the historical, cultural and religious specificities of any country, even if there are conflicts and tensions there.*
Vladimir Putin answered questions from Russian journalists


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 20, 2016)

so she wants to end the Russian no fly zone 

and install her own no fly zone in Syria 

*s*he never did answer the question 

would she order a  Russian jet violating the no fly zone 

to be shot down

well would she 

or is this another in a long list of useless red lines in the sand

or strongly worded letters


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So what did he do (despite establishing a unique system of direct democracy with as little state as possible)?


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



my "heroes"?

you mean when baby bush lied about wmd's and destabilized the entire mideast?

the same one trump supported and his idiot minions try to pretend he didn't?

facts matter, snookie bear.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

Look at all the pro-Asad blood bath lovers.  My my.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Look at all the pro-Asad blood bath lovers.  My my.


Here are your anti-Assad brethren, Allah akbar!






Did you already call them to liberate you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

They are blood bath brothers to our alt right, yes.  ISIS needs to die right along with the asad-ites.

Once asad is did, we need to get out.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Stratford57 Here it is:

The Devil's Advocate:  She came, She saw, She lied...

Thank you for the inspiration.  Hopefully people will read this story and realize who is behind creating these wars and that this is the reason why Europe and North America are now being flooded with immigrants from North Africa, Syria, Iraq and other middle eastern nations.  This was very well orchestrated by the Globalist powers which run the UN and NATO.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> They are blood bath brothers to our alt right, yes.  ISIS needs to die right along with the asad-ites.
> 
> Once asad is did, we need to get out.


You insult your government´s Aleppo rebels and call them ISIS? Shame on you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They are blood bath brothers to our alt right, yes.  ISIS needs to die right along with the asad-ites.
> ...


As usual, you blather without a clue about the mess or why it is as screwed up as it is.  Kill asad, get out, and let them figure it out themselves.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I prefer the disappearance of those who demand the death of respected, democratically elected heroes of the war on terror. With your claim, you reduced yourself to stinky filth that supports al-Qaeda. Filth of the world regime that uses terrorist armies to impose its will on others.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Only in your foolish head.  Asad is an evil tyrant, headed for a similar end to that of Khadaffi and Hussein.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The tyrant is the world regime and you are its mad tool. A tool hostile to honor, values and civilization.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Since you and asad don't aspire to those virtures, I am not too worried about what you think.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You don´t need to worry at all. Bashar and Vlad keep also your home save from your government´s terrorists 
You should be grateful!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I am grateful for your looniness.  I have not laughed so hard in several days.  Thanks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So you are with Hillary, right? Laugh, yeah, laugh, moron. Soon, you don´t have anything to laugh about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not worried about pan-Arabism or the Russian bear.  In terms of US and world power, they are simply irrelevant.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So you can stop wars and sanctions by now, right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's irrelevant to America and our invincibility.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You will have defeated yourself, soon. The whole West will. You have no invincibility. What if China gets angry and bans exports to the US? So much debts, China may say, pay up...
And what an incredible foreign trade deficit. That can only be compensated by pirate wars. But Mr. Invincible, where is your no fly zone?
By the way: Was that you:
Hill Staffer Floats Solution to Syria War: Assassinate Assad


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You guys got no game, no sand.  You can't compete.  Just act.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, an airlifted brigade assault team should be put on Asad's compound, seal it down, find him and Osama him.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, an airlifted brigade assault team should be put on Asad's compound, seal it down, find him and Osama him.


You go. I tell Assad you´re coming


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, an airlifted brigade assault team should be put on Asad's compound, seal it down, find him and Osama him.
> ...


I have already been there a long time ago.  Everybody in that group has to take their turn.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


When he is osama'd, he will be on the ground when shot in the forehead while being filmed.


----------



## gipper (Oct 23, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Look at all the pro-Asad blood bath lovers.  My my.


I know you are a very slow learner...you prove it here every day.

Do you know the history of removing ME dictators, by America's political class?


----------



## gipper (Oct 23, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So you are going to try to claim you did not know Qaddafi was sodomized prior to death...isn't Hillary wonderful?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 23, 2016)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The Queen of War, Hillary Clinton, continues her blood lust for more wars with her insane plan for a no fly zone over Syria.  It isn't enough that she is responsible for the bloodshed in Iraq, Libya and Syria, now she wants to declare war on Russia and kill a lot of Syrians.  That's Mrs.Clinton's plans for our future, folks.  Even Al Jazeera called her plan insanity and that was before she became the DNC Nominee!
> ...


Clinton said there were WMD in Iraq before Bush did.  Remember that on November 8th.  She's the Queen of War.  Bush Jr. was just a pawn used to go into Iraq.  Some pawns get sacrificed early on in the game but when the Queen gets taken off the board the game is over.  It's almost checkmate time.


----------



## gipper (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Hillary is a much bigger warmonger than W and Cheney combined, but lefties don't know this.  They get duped over and over by the media, establishment, and billionaire class.


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



clinton got her information from the lies told by baby bush.

or do you not understand that?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 23, 2016)

gipper said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Of course she is.  She was for the war in Iraq before George was.  That is on record. Donald Trump was against the Iraq War and said so.  That too - is on record.

Clinton - For the Iraq War first.
Clinton - Believed there were WMD in Iraq


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 23, 2016)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



For the record, you've got that backwards. 

This Op-ed is about Hillary Clinton and her illegal war against Libya.  Blaming Bush strategy is outdated.  We're at the end of 2016 now and the most dangerous woman in the history of American politics is being exposed for what she is - "The Queen of War."


----------



## gipper (Oct 23, 2016)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Typical LWNJ cop out promoted by the LWNJ media...and Silly Jilly falls for it EVERY F**KING TIME.

Cankles was for warring on Saddam when you predator husband was staining the oval office with his semen.  

She LOVED the Clinton illegal war in Kosovo....she is a Neocon of the highest order, but you love her.  

*Kosovo: Hillary Clinton’s Legacy of Terror

The “liberation” of Kosovo unleashed radical Islamism in Europe*
As Gail Sheehy pointed out in her biography of Hillary, it was Mrs. Clinton who hectored her husband into bowing to a chorus of neoconservative and liberal interventionist voices and finally giving the order to bomb the former Yugoslavia. Traveling to Kosovo when Serbs in the northern part of the country were demanding some form of local autonomy to stave off violent attacks by Kosovar ultra-nationalists, Mrs. Clinton reassured her hosts that the US would stand behind Pristina: “For me, my family and my fellow Americans this is more than a foreign policy issue, it is personal.” She then physically embraced Kosovo President and Mafia chieftain Hacim Thaci – who has since been credibly accused by the Council of Europe of stealing human organs from Serb victims and selling them on the black market. 

Hillary _owns _Kosovo – she is not only personally responsible for its evolution from a province of the former Yugoslavia into a Mafia state, she is also the mother of the policy that made its very existence possible and which she carried into her years as Secretary of State under Barack Obama.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 23, 2016)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You say Hillary relied on Bush's lies. Not true, my dear. Here are Hilary Clinton's own words:

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
*-- Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002*

Contrary to what you say, Hillary claims to have gotten her info from U.S. Intelligence agencies. Did she lie? Look, dear lady, if Hillary believed whatever Bush told her she is far too gullible to be president. Hillary voted FOR the war, and if she had no credible reason for her vote she is both stupid and dangerous. Your attempt to smear Bush only proves what a damn fool Hillary Clinton is. Or do you not understand that?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

The Professor said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...








At which time Hillary Clinton was on the Commission On Security And Safety And Cooperation In Europe which would issue reports advising the White House on potential threats to national security.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Queen of War, Hillary Clinton, continues her blood lust for more wars with her insane plan for a no fly zone over Syria.  It isn't enough that she is responsible for the bloodshed in Iraq, Libya and Syria, now she wants to declare war on Russia and kill a lot of Syrians.  That's Mrs.Clinton's plans for our future, folks.  Even Al Jazeera called her plan insanity and that was before she became the DNC Nominee!
> 
> *The Democratic presidential frontrunner is calling for war against Russia over Syria and hoping no one notices*
> 
> ...



"Queen of war"? Bush went into two destructive wars and came out of it with massive debt. Then you call Hillary "queen of war", I mean, what the fuck?


----------



## gipper (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The Queen of War, Hillary Clinton, continues her blood lust for more wars with her insane plan for a no fly zone over Syria.  It isn't enough that she is responsible for the bloodshed in Iraq, Libya and Syria, now she wants to declare war on Russia and kill a lot of Syrians.  That's Mrs.Clinton's plans for our future, folks.  Even Al Jazeera called her plan insanity and that was before she became the DNC Nominee!
> ...


Obama came into the White House and doubled the national debt, but lefties don't know it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



Did he double it? Is he in charge of the budget?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2016)

One of these days you guys are going to decide whether you want to stay with the Hillary is weak on Terrorist or go with she's a war hawk.

Cant be both


----------



## gipper (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


W's wars created a massive debt...but Big Ears did not double the national debt.

How does one deal with such amazing ignorance?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Bush went to war. Congress gave him the funding to do so. That's ignorance? Then I'd hate to see what isn't ignorance.


----------



## gipper (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


W is a prog like you, but you don't know this because you haven't been told by the MSM.  Why do you only know what you are told by the MSM?

Does this mean anything to you or are you stupid?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Ah, yeah, the old tactic of "anyone who doesn't agree with me is clear just a robot who needs to be told what to think"

I'm going to twist this back on you. I've heard the same bullshit argument about 1,000 times in the last few weeks.


----------



## gipper (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Does $20  trillion in debt mean anything or is it only a problem when an R is in the WH.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 24, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> One of these days you guys are going to decide whether you want to stay with the Hillary is weak on Terrorist or go with she's a war hawk.
> 
> Cant be both


Sure it can.  She has been consistent in funding Al Qaeda and ISIS and being weak in stopping them (same goes for Obama) - she has been a war hawk on nations which her globalist bosses UN /NATO are after for their oil, natural resources, wealth - Hillary destroys the nation by waging war -   sending in Al Qaeda rebels and CIA ops that pretend to be protesting against their own govt and kill the leader - destroy the country and turn the citizens into refugees.  They did it in Libya, they are doing it in Syria, they will eventually get to Tehran......it's always the same- start a war - arm and back Al Qaeda rebels mixed with CIA ops  - kill the leader - turn into a failed state - later they come in and do their "rescue" to "save lives" by moving the population to Europe or wherever the next UN Mass Immigration is scheduled to go (by Globalists).


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> "Queen of war"? Bush went into two destructive wars and came out of it with massive debt. Then you call Hillary "queen of war", I mean, what the fuck?







What part of post #69 and #70 did you not understand?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It means a lot. What's your point? I mean, aside from you trying to smear me with attacks and insults?


----------

